# Flyer Fulfillment/Distribution Marketing Service?



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a company that profesionally targets and markets to college campuses? Ideally - I would like to find a company that sends people out to dorms and slips info into windshield wipers - or under the doors of dormrooms/into mailboxes of selected college campuses. If anyone has any information on this please forward it to me. Much appreciated!!!

Mike
www.TShirtHub.com


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think that most people do that themselves.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'd imagine... plus, that is probably not the best way to go about it since I would wager a good 90% of them would be tossed before even getting a glance.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, I agree with twinge. There are much better ways to spend your money (magazine ads that target your demographic, google ad words, banners on sites that match your demographic, ads on t-shirtcountdown / other t-shirt websites, etc) They would all be better ways to spend your money in my opinion.


----------



## bige211 (Sep 3, 2005)

speaking of flyers, does anyone know anyplace good to get flyers made


----------



## 1BFits_com (Aug 29, 2005)

Kinkos?

Or do you mean where to get them designed?


----------



## bige211 (Sep 3, 2005)

no i have them designed, just where would make them


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

kinkos is expensive though. Look in your local phone book under printers.


----------

